# Rest In Peace Girls



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

So my GF came home today to find two of her girls, who are in different tanks heated ect, died the same night inexplicably. 

Aurilee and Melika - rest in peace loves


----------



## PucknLoki (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks babe <333333333333333333333333333333 my pretty girls


----------



## goldfish11 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry  What were their names?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. RIP fishies.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

awwww! RIP little girls!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

:'(


----------



## goldfish11 (Oct 9, 2010)

im SOOO Sorry. did you get more bettas?


----------



## PucknLoki (Sep 10, 2010)

@goldfish11

after I clean out my tanks I'm going to go fish shopping today, hopefully find something


----------



## goldfish11 (Oct 9, 2010)

thats great! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the girls.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Uggg, when females die its always sadder because they're the ones who are so small and cute and people think they're ugly because they have small fins.

RIP Girls


----------



## goldfish11 (Oct 9, 2010)

Me too... im So sorry...


----------

